# lettre W - prononciation



## Mme Machin

Bonjour les Canadiens et les Belges et les autres qui peuvent m'aider!

Andrée Watters, la chanteuse canadienne, comment prononce-t-elle son nom?  Avec le son d'un "v" au début, comme dans le mot "wagon" prononcé à la française?

Et la région belge qui s'appelle "la Wallonie?"

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## dicomec

Wagon vient de des allemands, donc v.  Mais je suis persuadé que des noms, comme Watters et la Wallonie sont prononcés comme w anglais.


----------



## Mme Machin

Merci, dicomec!  Alors maintenant on attend la confirmation d'un vrai francophone . . .


----------



## BoigOGeni

En Belgique le W se prononce toujours à l'anglaise.


----------



## Forero

Mois je croix que la Wallonie se prononce avec "v", mais "Watters" je ne la connais pas.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Désolée, mais Wallonie se prononce Ouallonie.


----------



## Charlevoix

À propos de cette dénommée Watters.
Je ne connais vraiment pas cette dame. 
Mais on aura tendance à prononcer ce nom propre selon son assonnance d'origine. 
On dira donc ouatters comme dans Watt ou Wallon. 
Et en France, alors ? Ça se dit Vatters ?


----------



## Charlevoix

dicomec said:


> Wagon vient de des allemands, donc v.  Mais je suis persuadé que des noms, comme Watters et la Wallonie sont prononcés comme w anglais.



Intéressant ! au Québec francophone, on dira Wagon (ouagon).
****
Fil divisé. La nouvelle discussion se trouve ici
Martine (Mod...)
Tentez votre chance. Vous ne perdez rien pour attendre.


----------



## Forero

"Wagon" est anglais; "Wagen" est allemand.


----------



## dicomec

Salut Charlevoix,
Vous avez raison. Je pense un peu à Whopper, mais...enfin, je n'en sais trop.


----------



## Mme Machin

****
Fil divisé. La nouvelle discussion se trouve ici
Martine (Mod...)

Forero, pourquoi est-ce que vous nous dites que "Wagon" est anglais alors que "Wagen" est allemand?  On parle du W qui est prononcé à l'allemande pour le mot "wagon" en français . . .

En tout cas, merci à tous!


----------



## Forero

****
Fil divisé. La nouvelle discussion se trouve ici
Martine (Mod...)

C'est curieux que un mot d'origine anglaise (_wagon_) se prononce à l'allemande, et qu'un mot que je croyais d'origine flamande (_Wallonie_) se prononce à l'anglaise.

J'espère qu'il y aie quelq'un qui nous puisse dire comme la chanteuse (ou sa famille) prononce "Watters".

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## lenaicvi

En France, Watters et Wallonie se prononcent tous les deux avec un W à l'anglaise.
Quant à Wagon, il se prononce avec un V


----------



## Arrius

_Wagon_ n'est pas anglais, c'est _waggon _avec deux G, même en Amérique. Il est vrai que _der Wagen_ est allemand et se prononce comme V en _Avec Volkswagen, pas de problèmes (mais avec le V comme F)_. J'ai l'impression que la plupart des Français prononcent le W en _tramway _(tram/streetcar) comme les Anglais - ou-ay, mais le _water_ (cabinet d'aisance) se prononce avec V, de même que _Waterloo, Waterloo, morne plaine_ etc. de Victor-Hugo (qui s'écrit pour des raisons mystérieuses avec trait d'union!)


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Arrius said:


> _Wagon_ n'est pas anglais, c'est _waggon _avec deux G, même en Amérique.



Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec ça. Le mot est _Wagon_ avec un G pas waggon.


----------



## Arrius

Il semble que le mot *Waggon* ait perdu une de ses G en Amérique (et possiblement en Irelande aussi), ce qui me surprend un peu, mais il en tient pour sûr deux au Royaume Uni et, bien sûr, une seule en français. Je crois me souvenir que la vieille série cowboy de _Waggon Train_ s'écrivait avec deux G quand on la présentait en Angleterre.


----------



## Baunilha

Ce que Boigogeni a dit est vrai: le w se prononce como le 'ou' dans oui/ouais.

Je peut l'affirmer


----------



## Baunilha

Est-ce que c'est vrai que le mot 'Wallonie' est d'origine flamande?
Selon plusieurs sources le mot est inventé par Grandgagnage, un écrivain belge (né a Namur - il était donc Wallon)


----------



## BoigOGeni

Le mot Wallonie vient du germanique _walha, _c'est le mot qu'une tribu utilisait pour désigner les Romains. Puis le mot a été romanisé, et à donné d'autres mots comme Gaule, Galicia, Pays de Galles (Wales).
Mais de retour à la prononciation de W, en Belgique c'est toujours Ou, et en France c'est toujours V, sauf pour les mots ou noms anglais.

C'est-à-dire que le nom Watters est n'importe où (France Belgique) prononcé Ouatters.


----------



## Baunilha

BoigOGeni said:


> Le mot Wallonie vient du germanique _walha, _c'est le mot qu'une tribu utilisait pour désigner les Romains. Puis le mot a été romanisé, et à donné d'autres mots comme Gaule, Galicia, Pays de Galles (Wales).


 
t'as raison, sans doute, mais cela n'a rien à voir avec la prononciation. La prononciation ne depende pas de l'étymologie.. dans ce cas-ci. _Pues, _revenons à nos mouton


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

BoigOGeni said:


> [...]
> Mais de retour à la prononciation de W, en Belgique c'est toujours Ou, et en France c'est toujours V, sauf pour les mots ou noms anglais.


Chez moi (sud de la France), c'est toujours prononcé _oualon_. Sans doute pour ne pas confondre avec vallon...?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Arrius said:


> Il semble que le mot *Waggon* ait perdu une de ses G en Amérique (et possiblement en Irelande aussi), ce qui me surprend un peu, mais il en tient pour sûr deux au Royaume Uni et, bien sûr, une seule en français. Je crois me souvenir que la vieille série cowboy de _Waggon Train_ s'écrivait avec deux G quand on la présentait en Angleterre.



Dans l'OED, on ne trouve que wagon (avec un G) dans le moteur de recherche bien que le dictionnaire dise que waggon est une variante. Il semble donc que wagon soit l'orthographe qui prévaut à la fois aux E.U. et en Angleterre.

http://www.askoxford.com/results/?view=searchresults&freesearch=waggon&branch=&textsearchtype=exact


----------



## dicomec

Waggon, c'est bien l'orthographe anglaise, et peut-être canadiènne, mais aux EU on écrit : wagon (toujours).


----------



## Ploupinet

En tout cas, pour la chanteuse, en France on dit "Andrée Ouatteurse" !


----------



## Mme Machin

Merci à tous pour la discussion intéressante!


----------

